# Duck Sausage Information ....



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Saved all my ducks this year. Original thinking was to make sausage.
Haven't pulled the trigger on a grinder yet, and don't have many recipes to choose from either. Should I jump in, or just take it to a processor ?

It sounds like fun, and something I'd enjoy, but I sure would like to hear from those who have 'Been there, Done that'.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

deer duck sausage mixed with pork and what ever seasoning


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I take it, based on the overwhelming number of responses, this is not a popular endeavor ?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

naw, i have a way of shutting a tread down


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

OK, not a lot feedback on this one so I'll change the subject slightly.
I have a mess of duck breast. What are some of the options/recipes you would suggest for using it up.
I have made good gumbo with duck and goose in the past, but I'm looking for more original recipes. I did try some grilled after being marinatted in the Kung Po seasoing that comes in a pouch. It was pretty good.

Others ? 
If you don't like duck meat, spare me the obvious "witty" answers please.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Guide buddy of mine who ends up with a lot of ducks/geese by the end of the season has sausage made out of them. It's good. Takes it to some place in Needville (Vaseks??).


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Yea I wasnt trying to be "whitty" Mix it with deer and pork . Makes great sausage.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Profish, I know you were't trying to be 'witty', heck you were the only one that replied to my first post. I was just trying to spare us all the old tired "roast it on a board and then toss it out and eat the board" joke. Dang, I just went and told it myself !
I don't hunt four legged anumals anymore so I don't have anything else to add to it other than some trout or red filets.....yuk.

I'm going to contact Praseks on I-59 and see if they can fix me up. I pass by there 2 or 3 times a month. I can almost taste it now, German recipe, heavy on the garlic. It might work.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Take it to Midway in Katy for sausage.

Or slice it in thin strips about 1/4-3/8 thich. Tenderize it. Mix flour with Tonys dip in milk with an egg beaten into it and fry. If you want some opinions on this send a pm to PatP, Melon, or waterspout. My kids would rather eat this than McDonalds.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2006)

Take It To Vinceks In East Bernard And Have Slim Jims Made.very Very Good!


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

If you pass by Praseks you are most likely also going by JR's just south of Wharton. You might check with them also. They are right across 59 from Carroll's gun shop, by the airport.

Bob


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*duck sausage*

my wife likes the duck sausage


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

*The way....*

My mother in-law does it is.....She soaks the duck breast in milk over night to get all of the blood out. Them she takes a small pan and beats them flat (about 1/4 in.) Then she uses an egg batter, flour, salt and pepper and then fry's them in a pan. The way she does it....It makes Shoveler taste good.



Good Luck,



Drifter





PS: She made Mallard (Green Head), Teal, Pintail, Gadwall and yes the all mighty Shoveler and I swear you could not taste the difference. She told me the milk gets rid of the gamey taste.:texasflag


----------



## TXCajun (Jul 21, 2004)

I haven't had any duck sausage made but I did have some duck tamales made about 2 years ago. Pete's Fine Meats on Richmond made some very tasty tamales that all my hunting buddies enjoyed during the season. Just another idea if you have some extra breast...and just in case your game bag includes a few undesirables that happened to land in the dekes...with enough pork and lard...you just really can't distinguish the difference in table fair


----------



## Big Blue (May 21, 2004)

*Cooking Duck*

Fried Duck Breast with Rice & Gravey

The best way I like duck is to breast out the birds.
I fix geese the same way.

Filet the breast in half, lenth wise into two or three 1/4" thick pieces depending on the size of the breast.

Marinate in milk for about 15 to 30 minutes.

Put on a pot of rice to cook.

Drain breast and place on a tray.
Season heavly on both sides with your favorite seasoning.

I use Doug Nelson seasoning (from Fanette, TX), plus red pepper, black pepper, and garlic powder (I like my food spicy). An alternate is Tones Cajun Seasoning (it may be French Seasoning) and Tones Lemon Pepper, plus black pepper. You do not need to salt as the seanonings usually have salt in them.

Season flour in a bag with salt, Red & Black pepper then wet your finger and taste the flour to determine if the amount of seasoning is to your liking. Add a few breast to the bag of flour at a time and shake until well coated.

Always coat the duck with flour first (the flour coats the breast and it sticks to the breast better) then into egg/milk mixture and then back into the flour.

Fry in a cast iron skillet, turning once, until medium, pink on the inside. Most people over cook duck and it dries out.

Then retain 2-3 tablespoons of oil in the skillet, add about 3 tablespoons of the seasoned flour, stir over a medium to low heat constantly. When the flour oil mixture is brown, add either milk or water being careful not to cool the mixture down too much. Continuing stiring until you get a smooth pourable gravey. If the gravey gets too thick, add more milk or water and stir until ready.

Serve the breast with the rice and top both with gravey,

You can compliment the meal with boiled potatos topped with butter and cheese, and a salad for some roughage.

Big Blue


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

an old friend of mine cooked me some mallard breasts once. was some of the best wild game i'd ever eaten (i grew up hunting). sometimes simplicity shines.

place breasts in a dutch oven and add about an inch of red wine.

add one med/small onion (chopped)

handful of baby carrots

lighlty season breasts and cover with slices of bacon.

put the lid on and throw it on a wood stove and simmer until meat slides off the bone.

serve with cornbread stuffing and whatever sides you wish.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

K.SCHACKAI said:


> Take It To Vinceks In East Bernard And Have Slim Jims Made.very Very Good!


That's the one I was thinking of.


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Vinceks makes the best slim jims, did some duck and goose mixed with pork and they were great. had two friends take there ducks after theyhad a taste of mine!!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Ended up taking it all to Praseks. Got half regular and half Jalapeno. It's ALL pretty dang good. Praseks did a fine job and vacumn packed it all to boot. Plan to do the same thing this year, but the post about the tamalles has me thinking about going that route with some of it.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

I thought this thread was some sort of joke...I didnt think there was really such a thing as duck sausage. Me and my friends use this term differently


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

MarshJr. said:


> I thought this thread was some sort of joke...I didnt think there was really such a thing as duck sausage. Me and my friends use this term differently


My and my buds too, "Duck on Down and........" Okay I better stop typing before I get into trouble..........


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

Getcha Some! Lol


----------

